# Burger King Tarpon in Caymen



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The things we do to get a tarpon bite.....

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2014/05/2...ent=2014-05-27&utm_campaign=Weekly+Newsletter


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Muddskipper said:


> The things we do to get a tarpon bite.....
> 
> http://www.alloutdoor.com/2014/05/2...ent=2014-05-27&utm_campaign=Weekly+Newsletter


That was a cool story. Definitely something i would do.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

There used to be a sunken boat 100 yards offshore and a restaraunt/snorkel rental spot about 200 yards from the cruise ship dock. It is called Hammerheads. There were 20 - 30 tarpon feet from the dock. There was a swim platform abouut 50 yards out that had the 6 footers circling it. It was amazing because they would almost let you touch them.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> The things we do to get a tarpon bite.....
> 
> http://www.alloutdoor.com/2014/05/2...ent=2014-05-27&utm_campaign=Weekly+Newsletter


Next time we've got rolling fish around at the jetties, I'll let you swim a bait out and drop it on the rocks for me....  Only at Burger King in the Caymans !!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I might even let you attach a line to me and reel me in.....oh wait, we did that already, with Don Savage!


----------

